# The Curriculum



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

A salute to Harris.










An open the thread dedicated to the Iron Hand of Trad.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Ya know, you could 'pass' in the Northeast dressed like that - LOL 

Cheers


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

But is that a cellphone or a pager on your belt? Pager is more trad.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
A very nice outfit


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
Who is the manufacture of the suit?


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm impressed.


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

When it's done right there isn't much to say. 
It's done right my friend. Like looking at a trad blueprint.


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

Need the 411 on the shoes. Shell cordovan?, Cigar, mahogany or dark Ravello? They definitely work with the suit.

I'd like to see a little starch in the collar, but that's my personal preference.

Ditto with Danny's comment. I've switched to the iPhone which fits nicely in my jacket inside lower left pocket, and only a (small) pager on the belt. My belts are much happier. 

These are clearly nit-picks. The overall look is just pure smooth trad.


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

looking good .


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Thank you, internet friends, for the soft words. However, my hope is that others will join in this salute to C.B.S.-Classic Brooks Style, the pre-90's look.

 Contribute as the mood strikes you.


I'm showing;
BB solid navy sack
BB white OCBD
R. Talbott tie-blue and orange (BB jockey stripe)
Polo Darlton tassels in shell cordovan. 
JPress stick, Ben Silver gator strap with sterling buckle, & navy ribbed socks.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Danny said:


> But is that a cellphone or a pager on your belt? Pager is more trad.


Some things cannot be avoided and for me it's the pager. It's set to silent alert if that matters.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

Those shoes are great. I may have to settle for cigar version.


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

A good friend of mine likes to joke that in DC only spies and docs wear pagers.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
Old BB look pre 1990 would require braces and straw hat


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

Squire,
As usual, your look is impeccable.

Is that navy sack the BrooksEase suit you debuted last summer on this forum? It looks incredible. I might have to pick one up!


----------



## Egdon Heath (Sep 11, 2006)

Please feel free to refer to me as a balloon head throughout the remainder of this thread. The reason: I'm not getting any of this.

It's a guy in a blue suit (with dandruff on his lapel) leaning on a porch post. With his head cropped off, which makes it really tuff to judge the balance and the proportion of the garment. But since it's a sack suit (or so you say; the position in which you stand, jacket unbuttoned, quarters swaying makes it tuff to tell) balance and proportion don't much matter. Just get the shoulders right, the rest will take care of iteself. Kinda like a sack. _But you can't tell if the shoulders are right_ _unless you can see the guy's head_.

All the posters here subsequent to the first one have gone ga-ga over this outfit. Hey, it's just a guy in a blue suit. Who's not quite sure where to place his tie bar. Hint: if you do it that high, it's superfluous; it's supposed to keep the _ends_ from flapping. A guy who's not too careful about how his pants are pressed: the press-line from the hem is showing on the cuff. And a guy who's wearing a belt buckle that could pass for official BSA issue.

From the look of this guy's neck (because of course I can't see his face) he looks not old enough to have been around when real trad was in flower. As are probably most of those who delight in praising this mundane ColdWar outfit. I'm the class of '62, high school, which means I actually am 62. A phrase erupted in the 80's which I never got to use. So I'd like to try it here: _been there, done that._ You (again judging from your neck) have not been there. But apparently you wished you had. The late 50's/early '60's were super swell. The clothes on the other hand were not. That's why they invented hippies, to break free of that. And now many of us of that era who prepped it up as young boys and men and who later wafted off to drug inspired couture, have now settled into our own personal and indvidual style. It's not trad, it's not European and it's certainly not fashion forward. It's just _us_. A thought you may consider later in life when you tire of dressing up in your father's clothes.

Cordially,

Eg Heath


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

Egdon, 
You do not need to like this look, but it is not as dated as you may claim it to be. In many circles these clothes are _de rigeur_. Turn on C-SPAN, walk through DC, walk through the campus of Harvard, Yale, Princeton, Duke, or UVA,...(and others), walk through midtown Manhattan. Whether this was worn during the Cold War era does not make someone who wears it today a phony or someone who is trying to live in Daddy's clothes. Just because the majority of the the people in America's younger generations have poor taste in clothes does not mean that one who has good taste is monkeying daddy.

And please, this is not just a guy in a blue suit. Yes, the cuff is pressed poorly and the tie bar is high. That said, this is an incredible outfit and photo setup. I would think kind thoughts of any stranger I saw walking down the street dressed as Squire is in these pics.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

A.Squire said:


> Some things cannot be avoided and for me it's the pager. It's set to silent alert if that matters.


Silent alert is the most trad pager setting. Kudos! Right on target!


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

Egdon Heath said:


> A thought you may consider later in life when you tire of dressing up in your father's clothes. Eg Heath


My goodness, that was hateful. Hope I'm in a better humor when I reach your age, bless your heart.

Scott


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

You've got to just ignore those posts...it's ok, just a passerby, no need to get into a thing about it.

Re: the tie bar, yes it keeps the ends from flapping, but also keeps the tie straight...which it does perfectly well at that height. Also, placing it that high is a style choice, to bring attention to it, just like when people put a tie pin up at the top. Everything is a balance of style AND function. Best to remember that.

Danny


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

Squire, looking sharp as usual. Love the tie. 

I don't know why some people feel the need to be insulting, but I'll take Danny's advice and move on past it.


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

Egdon Heath said:


> Please feel free to refer to me as a balloon head throughout the remainder of this thread. The resaon: I'm not getting any of this.
> 
> It's a guy in a blue suit (with dandruff on his lapel) leaning on a porch post. With his head cropped off, which makes it really tuff to judge the balance and the proportion of the garment. But since it's a sack suit (or so you say; the position in which you stand, jacket unbuttoned, quarters swaying makes it tuff to tell) balance and proportion don't much matter. Just get the shoulders right, the rest will take care of iteself. Kinda like a sack. _But you can't tell if the shoulders are right_ _unless you can see the guy's head_.
> 
> ...


you`ve got to laugh?

I can tell by reading this post that you are an avid reader and fan of Dale Carnigie and his book "how to win friends and influence people"

who ever said age brought wisdom was obviously wrong in this instance.

you are indeed entitled to your opinion however ,I would suggest tact is not your strong suit.

would love to see you post pictures of yourself, for the forums consideration.

do you talk the talk or do you walk the walk?


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Egdon Heath said:


> Please feel free to refer to me as a balloon head throughout the remainder of this thread. The resaon: I'm not getting any of this


Well, Mr. Balloonhead, you certainly aren't getting this. Why you chose this one thread to attack what this entire forum is about, I don't know. I'm sure you had your reasons though.

Regarding the headless trad, I'll assume that Squire knows how to wear his clothes and that they are proportionate to the rest of his body. And regarding the placement of the tie clip, it certainly gives life to the knot area of the tie, so that the entire thing isn't hanging lifelessly from the neck. The overall look is one that may not turn a lot of heads, but it's wonderfully understated.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Egdon Heath said:


> Please feel free to refer to me as a balloon head throughout the remainder of this thread. The resaon: I'm not getting any of this.


Squire likes to make his "what are you wearing today?" posts as separate topics. That's the main drive of the post, really. :icon_smile: In this case, he was dressing a bit more understated than he usually seems to, so he made a couple jokes about it. :icon_smile: My understanding of it, anyway.



Egdon Heath said:


> It's a guy in a blue suit (with dandruff on his lapel) leaning on a porch post.
> With his head cropped off, which makes it really tuff to judge the balance and the proportion of the garment. But since it's a sack suit (or so you say; the position in which you stand, jacket unbuttoned, quarters swaying makes it tuff to tell) balance and proportion don't much matter. Just get the shoulders right, the rest will take care of iteself. Kinda like a sack. _But you can't tell if the shoulders are right_ _unless you can see the guy's head_.


All valid observations. However, I had always thought that getting the shoulders right in a sack suit mostly involved being as minimal as possible with the padding, and letting one's own shoulders do all the work. Is that not so???



Egdon Heath said:


> All the posters here subsequent to the first one have gone ga-ga over this outfit. Hey, it's just a guy in a blue suit. Who's not quite sure where to place his tie bar. Hint: if you do it that high, it's superfluous; it's supposed to keep the _ends_ from flapping. A guy who's not too careful about how his pants are pressed: the press-line from the hem is showing on the cuff. And a guy who's wearing a belt buckle that could pass for official BSA issue.


Well, it is just a guy in a blue suit, but it's a certain kind of blue suit, one that isn't quite as common as it used to be. The members of this board have a particular fondness for the style, so of course they are appreciative. A bit of harmless preaching to the choir maybe. The tie bar is placed poorly, and the pants could have had a bit more care. The belt buckle is a bit flashy, but Squire is a fairly flashy guy. I wouldn't consider it in poor taste.



Egdon Heath said:


> From the look of this guy's neck (because of course I can't see his face) he looks not old enough to have been around when real trad was in flower. As are probably most of those who delight in praising this mundane ColdWar outfit. I'm the class of '62, high school, which means I actually am 62. A phrase erupted in the 80's which I never got to use. So I'd like to try it here: _been there, done that._ You (again judging from your neck) have not been there. But apparently you wished you had. The late 50's/early '60's were super swell. The clothes on the other hand were not. That's why they invented hippies, to break free of that. And now many of us of that era who prepped it up as young boys and men and who later wafted off to drug inspired couture, have now settled into our own personal and indvidual style. It's not trad, it's not European and it's certainly not fashion forward. It's just _us_. A thought you may consider later in life when you tire of dressing up in your father's clothes.


I agree that a person should feel comfortable in their clothes, and wear them because they want to, not because they feel they have to. Now that this style of dress is no longer considered mandatory, wouldn't you agree that those who choose to dress this way anyways are doing it because they feel it is them? All styles originate somewhere, after all. Surely within your own generation there was a minority whom this style suited best, in addition to those who wore it because they felt it was expected of them? Surely it isn't unreasonable to think that such a minority still exists, especially now that this style of clothing is more or less optional?


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

damn hippies...


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

I have a (boring) navy Brooks suit and was wondering _how_ to wear it. Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Egdon Heath (Sep 11, 2006)

wnh said:


> Why you chose this one thread to attack what this entire forum is about, I don't know. I'm sure you had your reasons though.


What is it with you Eisenhower-era wannabes. No ones _attacking the entire forum_. I don't know you people. I have zero interest in crushing your dreams of bringing back the '50's. It's just that I was there then, a great and wonderful time...if you overlook the clothing.

It is possible you know to have a period, a decade usually, of really bad dress. You're all with me regarding the '70's. Well, I feel similar about the decade c. 1955-1965. It's uninspired and dowdy.

And my apologies to the original poster (as he should apologize to me for coning me into reading that insipid link). It wasn't the posting of the original pictures by A. Squire (the name of which is kind of a tip-off to the direction he's headed), it was the gushing reaction of the ensuing posts. _WHA?_, 62-year old guy says to himself, this manner of dress is like play-acting. _Ooh look, I'm the Man In The Gray Flannel Suit_ (older types will get the reference).

Someone suggested I observe the men about town in Washington, DC. I spent a better part of my life there and they don't all dress like Ozzie Nelson (except maybe the candidates in the Republican debates). Someone has mentioned wisdom with age, yawn, or that I was humorless, yawn. Navy Gent has even described a remark as hateful. Please, all of you, grip onto something tight. It's just clothes. And, in your case, pretty lackluster clothes at that.

Now to the poster who suggested I post a picture of myself and used a cornball phrase about talking the talk and walking the walk; I am neither talking nor walking. I am typing. And this is not a contest between me and you. Although when I get a camera (hell, I just got this computer) and figure out how to use it, I _will_ post a picture. But I'll hand the camera to someone else, not look into the mirror with a camera phone (yech) and I'll instruct the shooter to include my head. This will not be a pretty picture (if it were taken this very moment you'd find me in a rumpled linen coat clutching a fairly flat root beer and reeking of Aqua Velva (ooooo, there's a '50's product you could probably get off on).

Most cordially,

Eg Heath


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

I love the Anglo trolls. Is this return of the fogey? perhaps not. From Wikipedia:



> Egdon Heath is a fictitious name given to an area of moorland between Dorchester and Bournemouth in the county of Dorset, England.
> 
> It was created by the author Thomas Hardy and almost all of his novel The Return of the Native is located there.


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

Most cordially,

Eg Heath[/QUOTE]

I would be intrested to see what you regard as cordial in either of your 2 posts in this thread.

hmm just got your computer but been a member of the forum for nearly 12 months,

As far as A.Squire aping the 50`s ,I see nothing in the photographs that is particually related to that era. just a guy who has put together a timeless and classical suit, shirt, tie and footwear ensemble that is as relevent today as any other period.

are you basing your persona on far more accomplished trolls than yourself or is it of your own design.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Speas said:


> damn hippies...


Almost everything wrong in the world is directly traceable to the hippies...


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

Egdon Heath said:


> _WHA?_, 62-year old guy says to himself, this manner of dress is like play-acting. _Ooh look, I'm the Man In The Gray Flannel Suit_ (older types will get the reference).


Play acting? Hardly. My first suit wa s a gray, worsted flannel, three piece, Brooks Brothers sack suit that was my fathers before he "outgrew" it. He got the suit in the seventies, and I inherited it in the nineties, long before I had ever heard the word "trad". I didn't even know anyone other than brooks, lacoste or L.L. Bean, made shirts until about 1998. 
And, I've read both the book and seen the movie. 
And, I'm under thirty.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Tom Bell-Drier said:


> Most cordially,
> are you basing your persona on far more accomplished trolls than yourself or is it of your own design.


We will never know.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Egdon Heath said:


> I _will_ post a picture. But I'll hand the camera to someone else, not look into the mirror with a camera phone (yech) and I'll instruct the shooter to include my head. This will not be a pretty picture (if it were taken this very moment you'd find me in a rumpled linen coat clutching a fairly flat root beer and reeking of Aqua Velva


Promise me that when you do post a photo of yourself, you'll post it in the Fashion Forum. The responses you'll get will undoubtedly make your posts here pale in comparison.

Meanwhile, we'll continue to question the motivation of an individual who posts on a forum that clearly doesn't interest them.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

> Egdon Heath
> Banned


His opinion in this case certainly doesn't seem to have been especially popular, but banning him seems a bit much, don't you think?


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

katon said:


> His opinion in this case certainly doesn't seem to have been especially popular, but banning him seems a bit much, don't you think?


No, actually I don't think so. It's not the opinion per se, it's the manner it was presented - to be as outrageous and antagonistic as possible - which to me is the definition of trolling.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Grandpa Mac has had the BB MTM for the last fifty years. The look has not changed over this time period. It is still a wonderful look


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

mcarthur said:


> Grandpa Mac has had the BB MTM for the last fifty years. The look has not changed over this time period. It is still a wonderful look


Mac - Has the maker of the BB mtm program changed hands over the years? Currently, it is by Martin Greenfield, it would be impressive if they have handled it for all these years. I look forward to trying it some day!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
If I remember at one time BB did the work in house and I believe Martin Greenfield has been doing it since the late 1970's.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

*A small clarification*



Egdon Heath said:


> Navy Gent has even described a remark as hateful.


FWIW, in the Southern vernacular, "Hateful" = rude or hostile. Naval Gent stands by his initial assessment.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

abc123 said:


> Mac - Has the maker of the BB mtm program changed hands over the years? Currently, it is by Martin Greenfield, it would be impressive if they have handled it for all these years. I look forward to trying it some day!


At one time they did MTM in-house and I believe that ended about 1976. For a time they also used H. Freeman in Philadelphia. I believe Greenfield has been doing at least the Golden Fleece MTM for about 20 years but I'm sure others have more precise information.


----------



## Valhson (Mar 26, 2007)

Egdon Heath said:


> Clip, clip clip and clip...
> 
> And a guy who's wearing a belt buckle that could pass for official BSA issue.
> 
> ...


Funny, looks like something that was military inspired. Now, if the BSA used it (with a large fleur de lis if I remember) then all the better but nothing wrong with keeping things nice I subtle I would think.

"Guy in the Blue suit..." , I do believe you look just fine as always!


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

*Paint by numbers*


----------



## JohnMS (Feb 18, 2004)

*Squire*

Squire,

Is that a shirt with a pressed collar?


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

That's a Press collar--fused.


*more later...it's couples skate


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

:devil: 







I'll be here all week. Remember to tip your waitresses.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

He shoots, he scores! :icon_smile_big:

I like this much better. I'm sure Harris does, too.


----------



## JohnMS (Feb 18, 2004)

Press collar is fused? I just purchased a Press shirt. Say it isn't so.


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

JohnMS said:


> Press collar is fused? I just purchased a Press shirt. Say it isn't so.


Looks good - a little structure to the collar and a perfect roll at a reasonable price may be worth a little fusing.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
I like the look


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

looking sharp Doc, I like this look a lot, this suit imho adds a little more interest than the straight forward navy, and the combination of the pow`s cheque with the striped tie is perfect.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

al:

first look is great. i need to get a brooksease sack suit some day.

second look is too much like the press catalogue.


----------



## JohnMS (Feb 18, 2004)

I like it Squire, both looks. It could be that the Press catalog is inspired by Squire, not the other way around.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Untilted said:


> al:
> 
> first look is great. i need to get a brooksease sack suit some day.
> 
> second look is too much like the press catalogue.


 ^
I miss the point, what is wrong?


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

nothing is wrong, but i find myself digging simple outfits more these days, such as squire's first outfit.


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

war eagle....


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Untilted said:


> nothing is wrong, but i find myself digging simple outfits more these days, such as squire's first outfit.


Purely out of curiosity, what is the different between the former and the latter to make the former simple


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

the first outfit doesnt feature a suit with both glen plaid AND window panes, it's just a plain navy suit.

the watchband in the second outfit and the pocket square (with the navy blue edge) are both quite dandy.

dandy = not simplicity.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Untilted said:


> the first outfit doesnt feature a suit with both glen plaid AND window panes, it's just a plain navy suit.
> 
> the watchband in the second outfit and the pocket square (with the navy blue edge) are both quite dandy.
> 
> dandy = not simplicity.


 ^
Your a good gentleman.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

*Getting your point across*


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

i love that bow tie. Ben Silver?

Spectacular blazer, as well. Diggin the narrow lapels.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks, Tilt. I don't wear the tie often, but it's a brilliant silk acquired from the Direct Merchants at Lands' End. They were giving them away last year for, get this, $9.99--I'm not sure if you were on the scene at the time. I bought one of each and was hell bent at the time on collecting every regiment that ever existed. But I lost interest after acquiring 40 or so--they all started looking alike and I couldn't remember which I had worn when, plus Septa was breathing down my neck about wearing them.-Ha! I say I'm off of them, but I sure spend a lot of time on Silver's site looking.

Right now I'm on emblematics. I've ordered a few recently from Brian in DC, but they were sold out of all the "aspirational" motifs I was searching for. I ended up a fly-a squirrel-a grass hopper and I forget what else. Looking at the online catalog for this year I've seen several that I hope to pick up--the first of which will be the yellow duck on navy.

After that? Who knows? But I'm a buyer and I'm sure to figure something out.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
Nicely done!


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

There was some discussion over the placement of the tie bar in the first outfit (image 1), which may have prompted the OP to move south with his second outfit (image 2). However, J Press' new Fall/Winter catalog takes a distinctly northern tack (image 3). Personally, I think they all look great and a look that I hope becomes more pervasive.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

*Glad to see...*

the return of the bow. Squire you had me goin' there for a moment, worried you'd given them up. :icon_smile_wink: Must say though, I really do love the regimental stripes.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

I think the J Press placement of the tie bar is for display purposes only.


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

A.Squire said:


> plus Septa was breathing down my neck about wearing them.-Ha! I say I'm off of them, but I sure spend a lot of time on Silver's site looking.


There are a lot of people out there who are jealous my breath was on your neck, no doubt. 

I love all the looks you have posted as part of "the curriculum," especically the regimentals.

I only wanted to give people fair warning about the possible consequences of wearing such ties in "mixed" (anglo-american) company.

Keep on rockin' in the free world.

S.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

LongWing said:


> I think the J Press placement of the tie bar is for display purposes only.


I think the A. Squire placement of the tie bar is for display purposes only.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

A.Squire said:


> I think the A. Squire placement of the tie bar is for display purposes only.


yeah, that's what I meant.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey! You have one of these bobby-pins. The question--high or low?

Say low and I'm moving mine.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

For me it's mostly functional. I'm too tall, or my ties are too short, so they don't reach the loopy thing.

My wife hates the damn thing. Says it makes me look like an old man.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Harumph.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

EastVillageTrad said:


> Harumph.


Interesting choice, EVT. Unfortunately I'm still not sure what your feelings are on the subject matter, my photo representations, or the tie bar. If I had to guess I'd say you're giving me the ol thumbs-down on the last two 'cause you feel strongly about the first.

Let your voice be heard, good man.


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

*squire attire*

-all well done Doc- 
I like that sack w/patch pocket.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

A.Squire said:


> Interesting choice, EVT. Unfortunately I'm still not sure what your feelings are on the subject matter, my photo representations, or the tie bar. If I had to guess I'd say you're giving me the ol thumbs-down on the last two 'cause you feel strongly about the first.
> 
> Let your voice be heard, good man.


No actually that was a good harrumph - ala Blazing Saddles.

All well done .


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

soft shoulder, tubular roll, classic conservative color/pattern.
Bold repp
White square-none too neat
Shirt--you be the judge.




Better shot of the shoulder.
* I should note that the inside breast pocket is loaded down


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm not usually a bow tie fan, but the last two Squire is wearing both look really sharp.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
Nice looking attire. Sharp bow tie


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

*I ran out of my loafers*

Tomorrow a real tie.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
Very nicely done. I would suggest that you should enhance the shine on your plain toe burgundy shell cordovans


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Your loafers must be too big. /rim shot/


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

A.Squire said:


> Right now I'm on emblematics. I've ordered a few recently from Brian in DC, but they were sold out of all the "aspirational" motifs I was searching for.


Good. You were saved from your baser instincts. The other motifs are far superior.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

*Hop to it!*

Someone asked, not too long ago, why I was no longer buying jackets that were not "all wool". The first photo is my best answer. The jacket is a silk/linen/wool blend. Yo no tengo.

And this is the photo that convinced me never again to wear a tie with a narrow-a collar.

And finally, this photo is to inform you that few people will ever notice your expensive loafers--Buy them and wear them for yourself.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

A.Squire said:


> .... few people will ever notice your expensive loafers--Buy them and wear them for yourself.


And thank god for that. The money I have tied up in shoes is obscene. If anyone knew how expensive all these shoes are, I'd probably not be able to wear them.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
We are fortunate that 95% would have no idea. Enjoy wearing what you like. You secret is safe.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Squire, is that (a narrow-a collar) shirt a RL? 

Nice outfit.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

A.Squire said:


> And finally, this photo is to inform you that few people will ever notice your expensive loafers--Buy them and wear them for yourself.


LOL - :icon_smile_wink: - show off....you probably have worn Persian carpets at home too - :devil:


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

LongWing said:


> And thank god for that. The money I have tied up in shoes is obscene. If anyone knew how expensive all these shoes are, I'd probably not be able to wear them.


Yours might as well be expensive. I'm sure everyone assumes they are anyway as there's little disguising class and most equate that to upscale and costly.



paper clip said:


> Squire, is that (a narrow-a collar) shirt a RL?
> 
> Nice outfit.


Yes, best reserved for weekends. Although I suppose you could get away with wearing a bow tie--though still casual at best, that shirt.



mpcsb said:


> LOL - :icon_smile_wink: - show off....you probably have worn Persian carpets at home too - :devil:


And don't think I wasn't shocked on delivery day to find such a tattered thing spread out across my living room floor. My only specification was the best, most expensive rug you have--afterall the in-laws were footing the bill.

There really is just no hiding class I tell you.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

Squire, Thanks, but whenever someone asks me why I dress this way, I tell them that I wish to be mistaken for a guy with some class.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
In your case that is not an issue


----------

